# What color would you call this mare?



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Curiosity question. Pretty mare in guessing she is buckskin but is there a reason why her points aren't dark? 



































_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Some buckskins dont have really dark, black points. Some have brown, some just have the darker coloring up to their fetlocks, some have really high points way past their knees.

There probably is a genetic trait that determines how dark or light the points on a horse are. I dont know what it could be...?

This particular horse...i cant tell for sure, but she may be buckskin. But their almost appears to be molting around the eyes and muzzle which could indicate champange. Then again, it could just be a lighter pigment around the eyes and muzzle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Do you know what color her parents are? Pictures would be best.

I'm definitely leaning to just buckskin, but she does remind me of an amber champagne. I think that may just be because of the sunfaded mane and tail because she doesn't appear to have lighter eyes or mottling. But the pictures aren't close up, so I won't make a definite answer.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I doubt she is champagne. I don't know anything about her parentage at the moment I'm going to call the owners tomorrow she if for sale and I'm an interested buyer. I can't wait to see her. I hoping her personality is as nice as her color.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

She_ looks_ buckskin but I too see champagne. The color of the muzzle and around the eyes is what I seen first...and for some reason her mane caught me as well. 




















I say she is Amber Champagne...around the eyes is the odd pinkish brown, same with the muzzle and the mane/tail.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Hmm well I can't wait to see her in person!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Honestly that would be amazing if she was amber champagne! I'm all excited now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I believe Amber Champagne horses have a greenish tint normally to their eyes. I'm unsure if that's 100% necessary in identifying it, though.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I asked them if her skin had pink to it and was mottled and she said yes I forgot to ask about her eyes. She is letting some lady look at her before me which sucks cause I really wanna buy her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Her eyes look to be off a lighter shade of brownish green on my phone...might just be me but I zoomed in pretty close haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Champagnes usually have mottling in the same areas an Appy would, but also usually have amber colored eyes versus dark brown like most horses.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Poseidon said:


> Champagnes usually have mottling in the same areas an Appy would, but also usually have amber colored eyes versus dark brown like most horses.


I would ask about the eyes also, its a big indicator. 
But wouldnt go off that alone, my gelding has Amber eyes and Niki put him off as a palomino.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

My palomino mare has amber eyes but her skin is not mottled.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

ah okay  that makes perfect sense then.


----------

